# Official Windows 7 Thread for Problems



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 8, 2009)

I look, but didn't see anything. So i made this thread for us Win7 drivers to see what problems we have with software and maybe some work around.

So far, using Win7Ulimate 32bit. 

*Pcwizard 2009* works, but when its scanning my system , it gets at senor or video card and just stops, and when i try to exit the program it crashes, and for some reason hitting alt+ctrl+delete does nothing, so i have no choice but to restart my computer.

*GPU Cap Viewer:* Works just fine, until you get to the OpenGL demos: Massive stuttering and moving poorly. 

Anyways thats the only 2 problems i found so far.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 11, 2009)

*Daemon Tools* needs the ol' Run as Administrator trick to work. But no problems past that.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

*Question- what is the "System Reserved" file?*

Here's the setup. i installed win 7 64 on my rig one week ago today on a clean 250gb segate 7200.11 harddrive. 

On my first trip into disc management i noticed a 100mb "System reserved" file so i started looking a the typical things like system restore or pagefile and found nothing.

In the process, I also discovered that normally upon any other windows install, System restore is turned on by default. in windows 7 it is not. you have to set it up yourself.

so i checked pagefile- it had nothing to do with that. it only showed up in disc management but it also showed up in perfectdisc 10, which i use.

If you can believe a defragmentation map, it indicates they are recently modefied system files, but other than that i can find no way into it, and it cannot be made to show up in "Computer", even with hidden drives and folders tuned on.

in perfectdisc 10 it also infdicates there is 47.59% free space in it, so half of it is used for something.

anyone have a clue wtf this is?

the only time i ever saw this was with a dell or hp recovery disc, and this version came straight from msds with a lic tag for it.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Aug 13, 2009)

i have a strange 1. i am using build 7100 64bit, the first time i installed 7000 then 7100 it was fine but i had 2 reinstall 7100 because i got an ssd upgrade. now i hav some problems that were not here on the first install of 7100. eg 3DMark06 doesnt run 
"the can't start becuase OpenAL32.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."
ans yes i hav reinstalled 3DMark06
another issue i have is that i cant find the drive for my printers on my networked pc (running xp) vista, 7000 and 7100 all have no problems but now on my reinstall of 7100 it cant find the driver. brother hl-1440 btw and a hp photosmart 7350
i really dont want 2 reinstall win 7 as iv got lods of apps 2 reinstall, and i would have 2 download all my steam games as well.
any suggestion?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

TechnoHolic_Tim said:


> i have a strange 1. i am using build 7100 64bit, the first time i installed 7000 then 7100 it was fine but i had 2 reinstall 7100 because i got an ssd upgrade. now i hav some problems that were not here on the first install of 7100. eg 3DMark06 doesnt run
> "the can't start becuase OpenAL32.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."
> ans yes i hav reinstalled 3DMark06
> another issue i have is that i cant find the drive for my printers on my networked pc (running xp) vista, 7000 and 7100 all have no problems but now on my reinstall of 7100 it cant find the driver. brother hl-1440 btw and a hp photosmart 7350
> ...



openal dl file is easy. download and install OpenAL.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 13, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> Here's the setup. i installed win 7 64 on my rig one week ago today on a clean 250gb segate 7200.11 harddrive.
> 
> On my first trip into disc management i noticed a 100mb "System reserved" file so i started looking a the typical things like system restore or pagefile and found nothing.
> 
> ...



That's installed as part of the Windows 7 install, think of it like installing Linux with a swap partition. As far as I'm aware it's like another pagefile, but for critical Windows services and programs.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 13, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> On my first trip into disc management i noticed a 100mb "System reserved" file so i started looking a the typical things like system restore or pagefile and found nothing.



This i belive is a hidden partition,

"_The partition holds system files and bootable files that are essential to boot the Windows 7 properly in the event of the need to recover the OS in the event of corruption. The 100MB partition is pretty much similar to many recovery partition that been made on factory installation by most OEMs on the computer they sold._"


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Aug 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> openal dl file is easy. download and install OpenAL.



when installing 3DMark06, it installs openal.
and it worked b4 reinstalling 7100


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 13, 2009)

Theres this thread i started when the beta come out http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1151628#post1151628


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2009)

TechnoHolic_Tim said:


> when installing 3DMark06, it installs openal.
> and it worked b4 reinstalling 7100



obviously it is not working now, you should reinstall openAL.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> obviously it is not working now, you should reinstall openAL.



I second this I've always just installed OpenAL separately because I've always had issues with Vista for not installing this correctly.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks guys, will try it. altho i have many other issues so probably will just reinstall 7100


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, so I have a fresh win 7 install, and I cant run any benchmarks! Help

I get this on Vantage..






And this on 05 AND 06


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

try installing directX


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try installing directX



I've tried updating DirectX, video drivers,openAL, audio drivers.

Games play fine, but still no 3Dmark.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

i'm stumped then, you've covered the common ones


----------



## heky (Oct 29, 2009)

Try running it in Vista mode


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

heky said:


> Try running it in Vista mode



Still fail...


----------



## heky (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats odd. I am running Win 7 x64 and have no issues whatsoever. It must be an (Nvidia) driver issue of some sort.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 29, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid, but are they updated to  the latest versions?


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I know this sounds stupid, but are they updated to  the latest versions?



Hot patched and updated.


----------



## Fernandz (Oct 29, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Ok, so I have a fresh win 7 install, and I cant run any benchmarks! Help
> 
> I get this on Vantage..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/Capture001252.jpg
> ...



mmmm...

Seems that is the same problem for both... the SystemInfo module...
One Clue, if you install PcMark Vantage, and then the new 1.0.1.0 patch

http://downloads.guru3d.com/PCMark-Vantage-v1.0.1.0-October-09-patch-download-2296.html

You will update the SystemInfo tool for all futuremark benchmarks...


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fernandz said:


> mmmm...
> 
> Seems that is the same problem for both... the SystemInfo module...
> One Clue, if you install PcMark Vantage, and then the new 1.0.1.0 patch
> ...



Downloading now. I hope this one works.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I have a really really strange problem.
I've changed ISP, my old ISP used FTTB and then a cable modem from there and I got decent internet speeds.
My new ISP on the other hand is FTTC and it's then converted to Ethernet and I have a little box that I don't really know what it's for, but the Ethernet cable goes into it and another comes out of it that goes to my router.
Now the problem is that since I've changed ISP I get really crappy internet speeds.
The only thing I can figure out is that it is Windows 7 related, as I had someone come over and check my line from my ISP and they had a Win XP notebook and it was all running as it should.
Oddly enough it works ok as long as it's connected through the Ethernet port on my girlfriends laptop, but not over WiFi.
On my PC it doesn't matter if it's over Ethernet or WiFi, it just doesn't work for S*IT!
Any ideas?
Apparently a fair few people are getting poor speeds after having installed Win 7, but no-one seems to have any solutions as to how to solve the problem...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 31, 2009)

try taking the router out of the mix to make sure thats not your issue


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 1, 2009)

As I said, it doesn't help on my system, but it works on my girlfriends laptop...
I dunno if it's a problem with the Realtek network chip then, as her notebook has an Intel chip in it. My WiFi card is Ralink while hers is Intel as well, but both computers have problems when connected wirelessly, so yeah, I thought it might be the router, but I can't really figure it out...
Going to try to borrow another router and see if that helps.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 1, 2009)

I can get 3Dmark06 to work but no 3Dmark Vantage...ATI 9.10 crashes.. often and I'm stuck in 2D mode until I restart, My keyboard Hp VoodooDNA (Razer Lycosa) has random failures in Win7 but never in Vista.. Anyone have any Ideas...


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 1, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> My keyboard Hp VoodooDNA (Razer Lycosa) has random failures in Win7 but never in Vista.. Anyone have any Ideas...



Does your keyboard has Vista specific drivers?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 1, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Does your keyboard has Vista specific drivers?


Yes and i'm using the Win7 Beta drivers...The Vista specific drivers are fine for Vista...The win7 Beta drivers That I use for Win7 are slightly more stable, BTW, I dual boot..also I also use XP pro and Kubuntu on an External... and I only have issues with Win7...So I am sure it's a Win7 issue


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm stumped then, you've covered the common ones



FIXED!  I had to turn UAC ON to allow the hardware scan 

Now I can see what this P55 build can do.


----------

